# Bluetooth no longer auto connnects



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I am not rooted. My bluetooth audio works fine and it pairs fine. After a while it stopped auto connecting when in range of the audio devices i have my phone paired with. Any one else have this issue? Are there any work arounds?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> I am not rooted. My bluetooth audio works fine and it pairs fine. After a while it stopped auto connecting when in range of the audio devices i have my phone paired with. Any one else have this issue? Are there any work arounds?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I have. GNex worked with aftermarket car stereo just fine, would auto pair every time in about 3-4 seconds. I've noticed with the SGS3 that practically never happens, and if it does I have to wait like one minute or so, and then it only may connect to Media. So I have to disconnect/re-connect and it works. This was 100% stock, and now I'm rooted running a stock tweaked ROM.

It's annoying, but now that I know I have to do that it's a work-a-round.

This is the SGS3 on US Cellular BTW.


----------



## ombracol (Aug 12, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> I am not rooted. My bluetooth audio works fine and it pairs fine. After a while it stopped auto connecting when in range of the audio devices i have my phone paired with. Any one else have this issue? Are there any work arounds?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I had the same problem it was annoying once I rooted and installed beans rom it has been working great...not sure what changes he made to bluetooth if any at all but the phone runs great on his rom its still touchwiz so you get all the cool samsung features without the bloat ...I would stick with version 3 cuz im not getting good performance with lean kernel..


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Sometimes this is an issue of a specific ROM, sometimes it's an issue of Android in general, and sometimes it's an issue with your bluetooth accessory. For example, my car's stereo has been notorious about being bad about auto-pairing with any of the 8 Android devices I've tried it with. But it randomly "just works" without me having to go into my Bluetooth list and pick it. My headsets, on the other hand, tend to work very well regardless of the phone with a couple exceptions being specific to certain ROMs (usually the ones with flakey bluetooth in general).

Have you guys had these bluetooth devices work fine with multiple phones before?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Have you guys had these bluetooth devices work fine with multiple phones before?


Just my GNex where it worked great. That was the only one I tried since I just bought the car stereo about two months ago. I'll have to try my gf's HTC One V, see how that works.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Well ot worked great and still does on my nexus. And was working great for a month on my gs3 then just stopped

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

I feel you man my gs3 never auto connects like my dx did. I'm on the root66 image. I just wait like 2 sec. after turning bt on and click the bluetooth devices available notification and choose my stereo. Its not too bad.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Just my GNex where it worked great. That was the only one I tried since I just bought the car stereo about two months ago. I'll have to try my gf's HTC One V, see how that works.


Some bluetooth devices work great with the first bluetooth phone you connect to it with but all future phones are problematic. Something with the device's memory of connected/preferred phones. Try wiping the memory in your stereo and see if that helps.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Some bluetooth devices work great with the first bluetooth phone you connect to it with but all future phones are problematic. Something with the device's memory of connected/preferred phones. Try wiping the memory in your stereo and see if that helps.


Jax, you da man! On this new stereo I haven't really jumped into the settings for it, but it can pair with up to 3 devices. I removed my GNex and SGS3, re-paired it with the stereo, and it auto connects now. It takes about 5 - 7 seconds, but I'll take it!

I'll chalk this up to user error on my part, not knowing all of the settings for the new stereo.


----------

